

Xobni for Gmail, iPhone, Android coming soon - dreadpirateryan
http://blog.xobni.com/2011/03/18/xobni-2-0-xobni-pro-and-xobni-cloud/
I've been using the Gmail product for a while now.  It's pretty awesome.
======
frichard1974
See: <http://www.xobni.com/waitinglist/gmailbeta/>

